# Which Jointer would you buy?



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I can get this at Lowes for $375. 
12-Blade 115-Volt Bench Jointer

Patented Helical Head: Helical cutterhead has indexable carbide inserts for a superior finish, longer cut time, and quieter operation
Motor: 12 amp, 115v, 60Hz
Speed: 12000 RPM
Cutting capacity: width: 6 1/8", depth: 1/8" 
Number of knives: 12 two-sided high speed steel inserts
Cast iron work top and aluminum fence
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










I can get this at Lowes for $250
2-Blade 120-Volt Bench Jointer

Variable speed range of 6000 to 11000 RPM allows the user to select the right speed for the size and hardness of material being cut
Two-knife cutter head with jackscrew knife leveling arrangement allows for easy replacement and adjustment of knives
Built-in cutter head lock facilitates knife replacement and adjustment
Center mounted fence gives needed support throughout the cut for accurate edge jointing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









This is on sale for $175 at HF
Make fast, clean rabbet cuts up to 3/8" 
Versatile jointer features cast iron fence assembly with positive stops at 45° and 176°
and 90° and 176°
Infeed and outfeed tables adjust by rack and pinion controls
Precision ground steel knives
Motor: 1 HP, 110V, 8 amp
Infeed table size: 22-1/2" 
Outfeed table size: 19-1/2" 
Overall table length: 42-1/2" 
Cutterhead speed: 4600 RPM
Cutterhead size: 3" 
Max depth of cut: 3/8" 
Shipping Weight: 179.92 lb.

I'm partial to the HF model but I like the higher speeds of the other two. I have a $500 credit at Lowes too.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I looked at those when I was in the market for a jointer. There are many people that have mixed opinions about the helical cutters and the granite tables. I read several bad reviews so I opted for a used Jet on craigslist.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I purchased that Steel City Jointer from Lowes several months ago. It was a special order item, when the box arrived it was destroyed and parts were missing ( thanks UPS)
So, after contacting Steel City, getting the missing parts, I was ready to make some chips.

At first the Jointer gave a butter smooth cut, then it began to go out of co-planer. After several festering minutes it was perfectly co-plane, several board ft latter….out of co-plane. This cycle happened 4-5 times, the reason was the how the in-feed and out-feed tables are secured to the unit. There are 4 set screws that adjust the plane,wth an attachment bolt that screws into the set screws. 
I returned the unit to Lowes and purchased a 8' grizzly jointer, It was my last pc of equipment from Steel City
On a good note, the Helical cutter head is amazing!!!!
Good Luck


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Russell, of those…the full size one is far better. I have a delta benchtop somewhere in my basement. Good for small projects. When I upgraded to the ridgid 6" model it was HUGE step up. I know where you can get a good deal on a gently used delta : )


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would take into consideration the length of the table. Some of them looked pretty short.
I bought a Grizzly 6" 1 1/2 hp with a standard cutter head and it is 46" long and I love it. It has the switch up high and the fence tilts either way. Knives are not hard to change and it has parallelogram tables.
Look at the Grizzly model G0452. It is up to $550 in the new catalog- page 37. It is solid cast iron table and fence. The helical head model is $750.

The 1 hp model G0654 is $425. Both are 3 cutter heads. Nice machines.

That Steel city one with 6" width and helical head sounds pretty cheap. I have heard that with a helical head, you cannot take off very small amounts with it, but I have never had one

I don't see an out feed table adjustment on the porter cable and steel city machines. That is very important to set it up right after changing blades.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used a small benchtop planer and they are far too light to do a good job. In this situation I would reluctantly suggest the HF option…it could be a HF gem..you never know


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shane, Sure, what do you have?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the delta benchtop unit. Looks exactly like the PC pictured above. The table length is the drawback. Its about 3 or 4 yrs old, about 30-40 bf total on it. Been in the basement for at least 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shane, now I'm leaning toward this one. 









Grizzly G0654 6" x 46" Jointer


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sure is a nice Grizzly Russell, it well serve you well for years.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm mostly going to use it for WRC. Hand planing works, but when you make as many Adirondack chairs as I do, you need something that will make it smooth quickly.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Grizz, if not then the HF


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shane, show me some pictures.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

For the same money, you can step up quite a bit in size and quality by going used on Craigslist. I picked up a 6" Jet for $275 last year and with just a bit of maintenance and time to set it up correctly, it's an outstanding machine. Any of a number of machines (Jet, Ridgid, Grizzly) in this category would serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Russ, the two bench top models are pretty good machines but I think they are way too small for the Adirondack chair business. I have used the HF dozens of times over the past 5-6 years and can say that it is the best value for the money from the machines you have posted. The Grizzly is almost a exact copy of the Craftsman 6" jointer series but with a different paint job. The fence system on these models suck! The fence on the HF is a bit twitchy also but a hell of alot simpler to set than the Grizz.

I think the HF is a very underrated machine.

V/R….John


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If price is the driving factor, without question get the stationary model. The capacity, mass, and stability will give it the upper hand in performance. It also has a belt drive induction motor vs a direct drive universal motor.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Like Scott says….avoid direct drive motor…..buy one with belt drive only. 
You can find good used jointers cheap…..people sell them because they do not know how to use them, usually some proper knife and table setting and they work fine.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the Grizz one and am very happy with it. It took me a few days to figure out how on earth to use it properly, but I imagine that would be the case with any jointer. It works great, is easy to adjust, and the speed that it moves is very comfortable.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

ShipWreck, you know I think I will get the Central Machinery Jointer. The have a couple on the web site, one is a 7" rabbet jointer and the other is a 6" rabbet jointer. There is a 60lb difference but I can't tell what that difference might be except maybe the table. I don't need the extra inch though because I plan to use it as a planer mostly to plane out the rough side of wrc.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*I plan to use it as a planer mostly to plane out the rough side of wrc.*

Hey Russell,

I think you'll find that once you have a jointer in your shop, you'll find that you use it all the time.

If you can't keep the tables co-planar… you will be a very frustrated man.

IMHO, longer tables make it easier to get better results.

Your fence needs to hold it's setting, but if your like me, once it's dead on at 90 deg., you will rarely move it.

I personally, would not consider the bench top models.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't comment on the HF or the SC , but the PC is just a re-badged Delta unit that is a real POS.
Trust me , you'll wish you had walked away if you purchase this one !
The SC is the same basic unit ….you might as well go for the real jointer (HF) , or keep an eye on Craigslist for some old iron that might need a little rust removed and the blades sharpened : )

I know the Grizzly model looks better , but I don't think the features equal more than $300 over the HF model , plus the shipping charges involved with Grizzly. JMOH : )


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

It's hard to believe they can make a decent jointer for the prices you quote. I would look carefully at the way the infeed table elevation system works. It could be that the relative orientation of the table changes as the infeed table is moved.

Also good to remember that short bed jointers can't pick up gentle curves on boards of any length to speak of.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the HF model. It was on sale for $249 and with my 20% off coupon I was able to get the two year bring it back and take another for $250. Not a bad price for something that will make my life much easier.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

congrats…. you'll love having a jointer in the shop!!

opens up a whole new world of possibilities


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Russell. May it serve you well. Pretty attractive price too. Really a usefull/valuable tool. Really helps to have straight flat lumber. Jointers are awesome!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats , Russ ! Good choice out of the three other contenders : )


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I think you made a good choice. I have been around the HF jointer for years and and never heard a peep from my friend about any troubles with it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Just curious, if its primary use will be planing the rough side of cedar boards, why don't you buy a planer rather than a jointer? There are a lot of advantages: can plane wider stock, easier to use, less chatter marks when face planing, etc.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

gfadvm, I still have a $500 credit at Lowes, so I may just do that.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you will be happier with a planer for your intended use. I have both but use my planer for what you are needing to do. I love my Ridgid planer but they are a HD (not Lowes) item. I have used the HF 20% coupons at HD. Had to get the manager out and he didn't seem thrilled but he told them to accept it!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

IMHO, you would be much better served by watching CL and some auction sites and getting a used 6" , maybe even 8" for $250-$300. I see 6" Jet's, Deltas, Grizzly and others for that kind of money all the time. Yes, it takes time and patience, but its usually worth it. I got an old Delta 8" at an auction for $100 and, yes, it needed new knives but they were only $20 at Holbren.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Way to go Russell, congrats on the new jointer.


----------

